# Hello From Massachusetts



## Ern (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm starting my second year of beekeeping. Started last year with a Package and a Nuc, Itailian and Carniolan. Both have made it through the winter!! Looking forward to a new season.
Ern


----------



## bnh (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Ern,
Hello from Northboro! I also have two hives that came through the winter ok. Looking forward to comparing notes.
Stephen


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome, and good luck! I am in Dudley, MA.

Do you belong to the Worcester County Beekeeper Association? If not, I'd recommend it.

-- Steven


----------



## Ern (Mar 24, 2010)

And, I am in Sutton BTW. Yes I am a member of the WCBA. I am attending Bee School again this year.
Ern


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Ern

I too and a second year beek with 2 hive that made it through. keep in touch. I am in Framingham - a bit far for a visit but close climate wise


----------



## SteelHorse (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome, and congratulations on making in through the winter.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, keep doing whatever you are doing right. So many lost hives this winter.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome from North Adams, in Berkshire county.


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome Ern,

This is one of the best websites going. Lots of good information here.


----------

